# R15-300: 0x1095 Discussion/Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Release Notes:
R15-300 - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91651


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Yawn......... whew...


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Strange occurrence this evening....turned the tv on and all the locals had frozen pictures..i did a soft restart and had the same problem........


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

So has ANYONE with the 300 got the update yet? Mine still says January... as on July 17... 7 days after the 'release'


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

Mountain time zone received it on 7/10, Pacific received it on 7/17, the other time zones have yet to have it released.


----------



## pbaran (May 24, 2006)

Both of my 300's were upgraded at 3:26 am today, July 18th. One needed a restart since I only had a black screen on any channel I chose. Both units are now running with no problems in Jacksonville, Fl.


----------



## lschwarcz (Sep 1, 2006)

Slyster said:


> So has ANYONE with the 300 got the update yet? Mine still says January... as on July 17... 7 days after the 'release'


I'm in California and mine was updated at about 2:30am on 7/17/2007. So far it seems to be working OK.

Should I do a hard reset (DA-REC or 02468) like we needed to do with the earlier updates? I'm just nervous that if I don't I'll get all of those strange issues like blank recordings and sudden resets.

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Where do you find the date? I don't see one on mine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cawall said:


> Where do you find the date? I don't see one on mine.


Look in your system information screen... shoudl be right next to the version number.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

cawall said:


> Where do you find the date? I don't see one on mine.


If you have the most recent update, holding info will take you right to the screen where you would need to look


----------



## lschwarcz (Sep 1, 2006)

cawall said:


> Where do you find the date? I don't see one on mine.


I'm not at home in front of my DVR but I believe it's:

Menu -> Settings -> Test & Info

You'll see the date on that screen on the same line as the software version.

Good luck!
Larry.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Slyster said:


> So has ANYONE with the 300 got the update yet? Mine still says January... as on July 17... 7 days after the 'release'


A lot of people have gotten it...
But it is a staggered release... and is not going to everyone at the same time.

So if yours is still saying January, then either:
-) You didn't get the update yet.
-) You downloaded the CE (which doesn't update the date), and your box will NOT re-download the same software version.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

Slyster said:


> So has ANYONE with the 300 got the update yet? Mine still says January... as on July 17... 7 days after the 'release'


Mine is updated 7-17-2007 2:27am


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Mine up dated on 7-18-07 @ 3:47 am est. So far no problems, but with the CE I had only a few glitches with scheduling of the same program 2 times in a row, so I was more than happy with the CE, hope this 0x1095 version is as good as the CE was, as I was very happy with the CE. I was just so happy to be rid of the looping fast forward, and it responds 80% faster than the previous release before the CE. I"am happy with it now, glad it now works like it was supposed to from day 1.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

R15STINKS said:


> Mine up dated on 7-18-07 @ 3:47 am est. So far no problems, but with the CE I had only a few glitches with scheduling of the same program 2 times in a row, so I was more than happy with the CE, hope this 0x1095 version is as good as the CE was, as I was very happy with the CE. I was just so happy to be rid of the looping fast forward, and it responds 80% faster than the previous release before the CE. I"am happy with it now, glad it now works like it was supposed to from day 1.


Do you still think that the R15STINKS?


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Mine says past upgrade 0x1095 but there is no date. The only date at all is the current date & time.


----------



## rmorehead (Jul 19, 2007)

My two R15-300s received the 1095 upgrade at 2:36AM on 7/18. Both R15s are connected to the same TV via an electronic switch. The switch has 4 inputs. Two are used for the R15s, one for a DVD player and one for a VCR/camera. In auto mode the switch is 'smart' in that it will send the highest priority input signal to the TV. I have arranged the device inputs so that one R15 is the lowest priority, the second R15 is next, the DVD player is next and the VCR is the highest. I discovered that following the upgrade, both the R15s present a video signal to the switch even when they are powered off. There is no actual picture (black) but the TV thinks it is recieving a signal as does the switch. This is akin to a computer raising RTS to a modem even when powered off. This means I cannot view the lowest priority R15 because the higher priority R15 always controls the switch. (Note: in manual mode, the switch can be set to pass any one of the inputs to the TV, but this requires me to get my lazy butt up, walk to the TV, reach behind it to the switch and manually change it. This kind of ruins my couch potato status.) I have tried resetting the R15s via reset and unplugging them for 30 seconds and plugging them back in, but nothing changes. The DTV help desk and technical support did little but defend the R15s and software upgrade, casting blame on the switch. Any suggestions?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No suggestions to be given.

Is it is in fact sending some sort of signal still while in Standby... there is nothing you can do on the consumer side to change that.

It is something that would have to be addressed in a software updated.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Both my R15-300s received the latest 1095 SW on their own and I've noticed one glitch.

While watching a recorded event I used to be able to hold down the "skip ahead" button and it would advance to the end of the event and the "delete/do not delete" box, now it doesn't advance to the end on either R15.

RBR'ed both R15s and still no advance to end of event. Damn, that was a convenient feature. I hope it is an oversight and will be fixed in the next SW release in 2010


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine works ok. I press & hold the Advance key & it jumps to the end (About 1 min before the end)


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Earl do you know why I don't have a date?


----------



## Dirtjunkie (Jun 17, 2007)

I d\l the CE Sunday night and the FF loop finaly seems to be fixed but now my caller ID doesnt work. I cant even go to the menu to see i f it is turned on or off. When I go to the setup menu and try to open the drop down on caller id and messages it wont let me do anything. Any ideas?


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

cawall said:


> Earl do you know why I don't have a date?


The R15 has issues with the update date. Don't worry. Just verify that the version number is the current version (0x1095).


----------



## tomcat1701 (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone else seen the problem where while recording one show on one tuner, you can't pause or record another show on the other tuner?

I haven't done any RBR's since I got the upgrade, but I just discovered that I can't pause or rewind what I'm watching on one tuner while a show is recording on the other one.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

tomcat1701 said:


> Has anyone else seen the problem where while recording one show on one tuner, you can't pause or record another show on the other tuner?
> 
> I haven't done any RBR's since I got the upgrade, but I just discovered that I can't pause or rewind what I'm watching on one tuner while a show is recording on the other one.


I noticed the same here last night..


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

One glitch still. When I start to watch a show that is still recording, once the show finishes recording, and I am still watching, and hit the jump back button (between FF and rewind), the message "would you like to delete" appears. I then have to go into the list, start the show again, and fast forward through the show till i find where I was. Kinda annoying. Anyone else? I have the 300 model. Maybe they will fix the glitch on the next update


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> One glitch still. When I start to watch a show that is still recording, once the show finishes recording, and I am still watching, and hit the jump back button (between FF and rewind), the message "would you like to delete" appears. I then have to go into the list, start the show again, and fast forward through the show till i find where I was. Kinda annoying. Anyone else? I have the 300 model. Maybe they will fix the glitch on the next update


Wow! I just made a post (R15-300 Playback/Record Issue) reference the same thing (hadn't read new posts in this thread yet). I am using the 1099CE version and have an R15-300 as well.

- Merg


----------



## tomcat1701 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> One glitch still. When I start to watch a show that is still recording, once the show finishes recording, and I am still watching, and hit the jump back button (between FF and rewind), the message "would you like to delete" appears. I then have to go into the list, start the show again, and fast forward through the show till i find where I was. Kinda annoying. Anyone else? I have the 300 model. Maybe they will fix the glitch on the next update


This glitch was there before the update. To avoid this, I learned that if I am going to start watching a show that is already recording, I just go to the channel directly (instead of going to "My Playlist" and starting it there), and just rewind to the beginning of the show. Or, I hold down the "replay" button so it'll jump back to the beginning of the buffer, and then fast forward to the start of the show.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

tomcat1701 said:


> This glitch was there before the update. To avoid this, I learned that if I am going to start watching a show that is already recording, I just go to the channel directly (instead of going to "My Playlist" and starting it there), and just rewind to the beginning of the show. Or, I hold down the "replay" button so it'll jump back to the beginning of the buffer, and then fast forward to the start of the show.


Point is this is a glitch, I don't want to have to have to find ways around it, the glitch should be fixed, hopefully they read these forums!...yes i was aware of the glitch waaay before the last update.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Same glitch something that would not bother me much since I use my r15 only as a secondary box to record news shows or cartoons for my kid. I would hope they are working on this though.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

I have the same problem. Had it before the CE and still have it after.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

This is an old problem they suposedly fixed last year. Sounds like it's back.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

When my reciever is off and I push the channel up
button fast the reciever powers on...?


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

Using 1095 release, never used a CE (always forget to download it...)

1. Noticed that an episode of Stargate gave me the ol picture freeze about 5min before the end. Tried skipping past with a fast fast forward and it would freeze on some frame in that general vicinity (always the same frame when playing, but it would differ when slipping or fast forwarding) and all I'd get was a few second of audio, then some highpitched warbling (it was the audio track all messed up) then the prompt to delete.

2. I've seen NO performance improvements. Buttons are SLOOOOW to respond, the screens take several seconds to change (say I click List.. I will wait about 3s to get the list. After I select an ep, another 3s or so to get the info/play screen. Ditto for menus). It's just awful how slow this thing is.

3. I'm not sure of the exact steps to reproduce this, but I've seen this on various revisions to date. If I'm watching a channel (and the receiver has been tuned to that channel for a while) and if memory serves, I've rewound to watch a prior show, then I issued a record (or record series, I'm not sure which right now), I've ended up with the whole evening's roster of programs recorded. Very weird.


----------

